# IQ of 70D - Need your experience



## xps (Sep 29, 2013)

Back from Africa, I am have to buy an new Camera, as some Africans misunderstood our friendship and took our money and valuables. 
The travelling insurance offered 2000€ for the 2 bodies, 7 lenses, tripod, and a lot of other stuff. Inacceptable.

Looking for an Crop Camera (no FF, as Canon will meet the D800 next year), I tend to buy an 70D. The AF has been improved, as many reviews show.

My question is: *How good is the image quality at 100-1600 Iso in real life? *I looked at the new DPreview comparison chart and can not see many improvements, the Nikon D7100 seems to be a little bit better. Am I right? 
*I know the IQ of the 7D and 60D and 100D. Is the 70D better?*

Much thanks


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Sep 29, 2013)

marginal better when you look at testcharts.

i doubt anyone can tell the difference in real life shots if he don´t know which camera shot which image. 

that said i doubt you will see a difference between the D7100 and the 70D in real life.


----------



## duydaniel (Sep 29, 2013)

Yes, bodies only mean something on test chart. Other than that, it doesn't mean anything IQ wise in real world. I used 5D3 and D5100 and couldn't tell a difference beside Nikon/Canon biased on color.

So to answer your question is D7100 > 70D IQ wise?
In test chart: yes
real life: No

So what is the secret?
Get good glass and choose a body that you feel comfortable holding.
If you have to have an absolute answer, I would say Nikon for image and Canon for video



Lichtgestalt said:


> marginal better when you look at testcharts.
> 
> i doubt anyone can tell the difference in real life shots if he don´t know which camera shot which image.
> 
> that said i doubt you will see a difference between the D7100 and the 70D in real life.


----------



## canon1dxman (Sep 29, 2013)

There is a review in this week's Amateur Photographer magazine. Marginally better Dynamic range for the Nikon but overall, 70D seems to win.



duydaniel said:


> Yes, bodies only mean something on test chart. Other than that, it doesn't mean anything IQ wise in real world. I used 5D3 and D5100 and couldn't tell a difference beside Nikon/Canon biased on color.
> 
> So to answer your question is D7100 > 70D IQ wise?
> In test chart: yes
> ...


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 29, 2013)

Honestly, I do not see the picture superiority claimed by D7100 at ISO 1600. Nikon seems more sharpen than 70D, but also has more moiré. Although the noise has improved shyly 70D, the image quality is generally more pleasant to my eyes. If you want to use ISO 1600 should not be disappointed with 70D.


----------



## pulseimages (Sep 30, 2013)

xps said:


> Back from Africa, I am have to buy an new Camera, as some Africans misunderstood our friendship and took our money and valuables.



How?


----------



## Skirball (Sep 30, 2013)

xps said:


> Looking for an Crop Camera (no FF, as Canon will meet the D800 next year)



Sure, right after they release the 7d2!


----------



## candc (Oct 1, 2013)

i think the iq for real shots is great. and it's very nice to use, a real bargain for everything it does so well.


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 1, 2013)

xps said:


> Back from Africa, I am have to buy an new Camera, as some Africans misunderstood our friendship and took our money and valuables.



Oh no, I'm very sorry to hear that! Can you describe the circumstances so other people know what not to do?

Edit: Also, what's your budget to buy new gear apart from the $2k the insurance gave you?



xps said:


> My question is: How good is the image quality at 100-1600 Iso in real life? I looked at the new DPreview comparison chart and can not see many improvements, the Nikon D7100 seems to be a little bit better. Am I right? I know the IQ of the 7D and 60D and 100D. Is the 70D better?



Imho "real life" generally doesn't tell you anything more than reviews, apart from *any* recent dlsr being just fine for general shooting. If you shoot @iso800 and sometimes @iso1600 (not too large magnifications) in daylight, get the 70d.

If you sometimes shoot @dim light, want higher shutter speeds w/o iq loss, want to use ef lenses at original fov, want thinner dof *and* can cope with a mediocre af system get the 6d - starting above iso800 it blows all crop cameras out of the water, sky high.


----------



## xps (Oct 1, 2013)

Well, it was an wonderful journey in Tansania and Kenya. We visited some Nationalparks and I took thousands of photos. My old 60D got dusty, when I changed from my 100-400 to the 70-200. 

When we drove back to Nairobi with two busses late in the evening, one of the airconditioning systems broke down. So all passengers changed into the conditioned bus, the other contained our equipment with one of the german guides and three rangers. The second bus was stopped by criminals and they took off everything. Our busdriver accellerated and drove away from this scene as fast as he could. This was the only method to escape frome those criminals. 
The Kenian police was not really able to help us. But every person we met, told us that how the bus driver reacted, was the right decision. No fight, just try to escape...
Now we struggle with the insurance company. I have to rebuy my equipment, I will have to spend more then 12000€. But the IC just offers 2000.... So we see us at court to fight against the IC


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 1, 2013)

xps said:


> The second bus was stopped by criminals and they took off everything.



Holy cow, that's sounds serious ... unless the whole thing was a set-up of course, starting from the broken air conditioning to the bus with the equipment being "held". Knowing the systematic corruption of the economies in African states and the "official" pay for the police, I wouldn't rule out this possibility, all gear of the tourists combined should make a nice profit and is enough to share something back to the drivers and rangers.



xps said:


> Now we struggle with the insurance company. I have to rebuy my equipment, I will have to spend more then 12000€. But the IC just offers 2000.... So we see us at court to fight against the IC



Good luck with that :-o ... so if I understand you correctly you'll re-buy your whole top range gear no matter what and you're not thinking about getting the 70d for lack of budget but because you think it's the best camera for you?


----------



## jebrady03 (Oct 1, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> unless the whole thing was a set-up of course, starting from the broken air conditioning to the bus with the equipment being "held". Knowing the systematic corruption of the economies in African states and the "official" pay for the police, I wouldn't rule out this possibility, all gear of the tourists combined should make a nice profit and is enough to share something back to the drivers and rangers.



That was the VERY FIRST THING that went through my mind too when I read that.


----------



## xps (Oct 1, 2013)

jebrady03 said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > unless the whole thing was a set-up of course, starting from the broken air conditioning to the bus with the equipment being "held". Knowing the systematic corruption of the economies in African states and the "official" pay for the police, I wouldn't rule out this possibility, all gear of the tourists combined should make a nice profit and is enough to share something back to the drivers and rangers.
> ...



Well, I do not think that the drivers are involved. The small company that arranged our trips is really seroius and doing that well for a lot of years. The owners come frome Europe and gave us a lot of safetytipps.

Maybe, our mistake was to bring some gifts (pencils, rulers,...) to the children in the near of the lodge, that was our outer basecamp. There was an poor looking school and our wifes wanted to help a little bit.... But who knows?


----------



## xps (Oct 1, 2013)

@ Marsu

I will do a little bit of mixture, if I do not get more money from the iC. 
If so: 100-400 & 70-200 2.8L and 12-24 Tokina as used gear from a friend. 
100mm 2.8 L new, also a 28-70 (or so) 2.8 L lens and a (35 or 50mm) prime. 
My other lenses stayed at home and I can use them with a new camera. 
As I do photograph a lot birds and animals, I prefer an crop body first. 
Next year I will look to buy an FF body - when Canon will release an new FF body (as I heared on our Safari from an British photographer who had his Jeeps full of photographic Equipment (inclusive some >500mm primes and 2 200-400!)) and my wallet is full enough again.


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 1, 2013)

xps said:


> Next year I will look to buy an FF body - when Canon will release an new FF body



That would be the famed high-mp eos 1 body - I hope your pockets are full enough, because that'll empty them as fast as African highwaymen :-o ... imho for something useful new to filter down into the 6d price region it'll take 2-3 years.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Oct 1, 2013)

Yes, your idea makes sense. If at this point a camera APS-C meets their immediate needs, the best choice seems to be 70D. Unless we are surprised by the announcement this month 7D Mark ii. Good luck in the fight with the insurance company.


----------



## xps (Oct 1, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> xps said:
> 
> 
> > Next year I will look to buy an FF body - when Canon will release an new FF body
> ...



He told us, that there will be a FF body in the D800 region....Maybe he is right. I hope so. The "1" series is to expensive for me


----------



## xps (Oct 1, 2013)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Yes, your idea makes sense. If at this point a camera APS-C meets their immediate needs, the best choice seems to be 70D. Unless we are surprised by the announcement this month 7D Mark ii. Good luck in the fight with the insurance company.



7D2 announcement this month? Did I misunderstand that? (I am sorry, but after an traumatic brain damage after an jet crash, I suffer from partial speech-deficites).


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 1, 2013)

xps said:


> He told us, that there will be a FF body in the D800 region....Maybe he is right. I hope so. The "1" series is to expensive for me



Everything I've read so far indicates a 1d-type camera, including a japanese powerpoint slide with a blank field next to the 1dx, i.e. on the same level. Rest assured, Canon won't imitate Nikon's aggressive marketing with the d800 but start at the very top once they've got a new sensor.


----------



## xps (Oct 1, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> xps said:
> 
> 
> > He told us, that there will be a FF body in the D800 region....Maybe he is right. I hope so. The "1" series is to expensive for me
> ...



"Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt" - We hope that there will be an miracle and Canon will release an affordable new and IQ improved FF camera  Wir Bayern waren ja immer schon a Bisserl mehr gläubig, als unsere preussischen Landsleute )


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 1, 2013)

xps said:


> "Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt" - We hope that there will be an miracle and Canon will release an affordable new and IQ improved FF camera



Yeah, and pigs can fly  ... I just wanted to make sure you know that buying a crop now and waiting for a new affordable ff next year will end in a disappointment.


----------



## xps (Oct 1, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> xps said:
> 
> 
> > "Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt" - We hope that there will be an miracle and Canon will release an affordable new and IQ improved FF camera
> ...


Of course I know that. If Canon will not release such a Camera, I take an D800 or D600II (using my wifes lenses)


----------



## candc (Oct 2, 2013)

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=16617.msg318466#msg318466
that is a link to another thread about the autofocus issues on the sigma 18-35. i posted some test shots of that combo there. i had to get the sigma dock to get the focus correct but then you have super sharp f1.8 zoom and camera for under $2000.00 usd. i also bought an sl1 for a gift and took a few test shots with it before sending it on its way. i was impressed with the sl1 and 18-55 kit lens for $538.00 from big value inc. its nice and sharp too. i don't think you would see a difference there but the exposure, awb, and colors seem better on the 70d to my eye. i will post a couple of the sl1 test shots. the backpack on the floor is 3200 iso


----------



## candc (Oct 2, 2013)

2


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 2, 2013)

Don't expect to see much IQ difference between equivalent camera models. Its just not going to happen.
Look instead at lens prices and availability of good used lenses
Look for features you want or will use
Look for availability of third party accessories
Look at Service times and user issues
Look at prices
Look at resale prices
Try the product out if possible to see how it fits in your hands, and check the layout of buttons and menu screens.
We are all different and we value different things differently, so get whats right for you.


----------

